# How do I install a DSL Splitter?



## chandabb (Jun 16, 2006)

Our house has been wired with cat5 for phone and data all of which go back to a patch panel. We decided to go with DSL at the house, but according to our phone/audio guy you can't hook the DSL modem up to the patch panel and have it make all of the data jacks live in the house, he claims it's only wired for cable modem. What difference would it make whether it's cable or DSL? Can't we somehow wire the DSL modem into the panel? In addition, I ordered a Seicor splitter so we don't have to install the filters on each phone jack... Since we have the cat5 coming out of the house, they installed a NID. I get the jist of what you are supposed to do, but everything I read says you have to run a seperate cable back to a single jack for the DSL modem... Right now we have the single Cat5 running into the NID using the blue pair. Can anyone make any sense out of what I'm saying and help me figure out how to 1. hook up this splitter 2. put the DSL modem into the network closet and make all of the jacks in our home live? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Most DSL providers only give you one ip address per modem. So if you ran this to a switch or hub, only one machine could get an IP address and get on the net. 
Your best fix is to get a broadband router.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The splitter is just that, it has three connections. One comes from the teleco line, one goes DIRECTLY to the DSL modem, and the final one connects ALL OTHER phone equipment on that line.


----------



## ang_hammarad (Aug 16, 2005)

If you are trying to get keep your modem/router in a single location and be able to go to any room that has a data jack and plug in multiple computers, you will need something that allows multiple computers to be online at the same time. Then for the splitter, use blue white for the voice jacks. The blue/white coming from the Network Interface goes to the "Network" location in the splitter. The other 2 locations should be "Voice" and "Data". Connect a jumper wire from the "Voice" posts to the other Blue/whites on your panel. Take a jumper from the "Data" posts and connect a regular rj11 jack to it near to where the modem will be. Plug the modem into the "Data" jack you just wired, connect the ethernet cord into the ethernet port and connect your router/switch to the other end. Plug in your patch cords from the router/switch to the data ports in your panel. All phones in the house will be filtered and the jack for your modem will bw unfiltered.


----------

